# can i start an apprenticeship as a mechanic while i am on bridging visa to 485(TR)?



## xxorg (Feb 24, 2011)

can i start an apprenticeship as a mechanic while i am on bridging visa to 485(TR)?


----------



## xxorg (Feb 24, 2011)

After I get 485 visa （TR）,can i start an apprenticeship? how much do i need to pay for school ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

To some extent it may be up to the employer and I imagine most will be looking at people with PR but have a look @ http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf and probably best to give Immi a call.


----------



## frankandrew (Mar 4, 2011)

It’s up to your employer. But if u want to try by your own then it’s your luck. But batter if u follow the immigration rules and get help from your guide.

Business Removals


----------

